# 1/4 HP Vertical steam engine in "Metalworking" reprint by Lindsay



## Grigg (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's the book, a good one to have for all sorts of stuff.
http://www.lindsaybks.com/bks/hasluck/index.html

Did a search of the site and couldn't find any mention of the book or the projects it covers. Has anyone else seen or tried to build one?

I was loaned a copy by a blacksmith friend in high school while I was doing and independent study with a retired machinist. Learned a lot from the book, and an awful lot from my mentor too. 
In the book are some nice plans for making a 1/4 HP vertical steam engine (also a horizontal one and a boiler too among other stuff). If I recall it has about a 7" flywheel and about 1-1/2" bore, slide valve, and looks like an old marine engine with 4 columns. Somewhat optimistic I decided that would be a good project for me to learn machine shop stuff one piece at a time. Over two years I made a few pieces here and there as well as other projects, never really got much done though as it is a fair amount more complicated than I was ready for at the time. Now several years later and I haven't even looked at it.... I'm thinking about it again, and sometime before or even after I retire I expect I'll finish it to my satisfaction.

I'll try to dig out the book and post a picture/drawing of the engine.

Grigg


----------



## steamer (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Grigg,

Welcome to the forum! Generally speaking we need to be very careful regarding copywrite items as it has potential to get us in trouble. So..pictures of your project are great and welcome!...but copies of the plans really can't be put up here as I am sure they are copywrite protected.  Don't want to sound heavy with your first post...but gotta spell it out,,,,I trust you understand

Do me a personal favor ....please post a welcome and who I am post in the welcome section....and take pictures of that project We love pictures!.. ;D I built a 3 HP compound for my steamboat "Rushforth"...so I know where your coming from! ;D

 th_wwp

Again ...Welcome!  If you have any questions, just send me a PM (personal message) or to anyone of the team and we would be glad to answer it for you

Warm Regards,

Dave  (aka  "steamer")  
Globle Moderator


----------



## rudydubya (Jul 21, 2011)

The 1904 edition of the book is available for full-viewing online, or a complete download as a pdf, from Google books. Probably very similar to the 1907 edition.

http://books.google.com/books?pg=PA31&dq=Paul+N.+Hasluck+metalworking&id=UUdVAAAAMAAJ#v=onepage&q=Paul%20N.%20Hasluck%20metalworking&f=false

Thanks Grigg, for the tip on what looks like a great old reference, and welcome.

Rudy


----------



## Grigg (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link and the welcome.
The 1/4 HP vertical starts on page 623
A small horizontal starts on page 586
I've got the 1907 version and they are on the same page numbers.

Thought it was old enough there would be no problem posting a couple scans so y'all can get the idea of what it is, but no need to now if you can see the whole thing online.
Try this page:
http://books.google.com/books?id=UU...onepage&q=Paul N. Hasluck metalworking&f=true

The vertical one seems simple enough to make the whole thing from bar stock even though they originally used a few castings, nothing is that big and it doesn't seem to small either. The drawings are detailed enough to replicate the cast look if you're careful.

Like I said I haven't even looked at this stuff for several years now, but it looks a whole lot simpler now than it did when I started... I'll try to remember to take some pictures of what I have done. Might decide to pick it up again.

Grigg


----------



## Grigg (Jul 22, 2011)

Here are a couple pictures of the few parts I made several years ago, back when I was just starting to learn this machine shop stuff. I remember being extremely proud when I finished that little brass cap screw, one of the first things I made in the shop.







Grigg


----------



## Captain Jerry (Jul 22, 2011)

Grigg

Thanks for bringing this book to light. It is a very enjoyable read. Good luck with the project. I hope you follow the instructions carefully and post pictures. Particularly those parts that you chop out with a chisel and file to shape.

Jerry


----------



## DavidP (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi,

must be having an obtuse day - can anyone tell me just how to view the book/download the PDF from Google?

thanks

Dave


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Sep 6, 2011)

I have noticed that some folks will print and/or scan and sell copies of books which have passed into the public domain, and these folks sometimes add their own "copyright" on a book which has had its copyright expire.
Below is what I found on the internet about books in the US:

Books copyrighted in the US before 1923 are now in the public domain; their copyrights have expired and it is legal to copy such works (in the US).  

Outside the US, I am not sure what the laws are.

Pat J

Edit: That engine looks strikingly similar to one I have. I was not sure where the plans came from, but it looks like the same engine. That engine runs very strong, to the point where you have to be careful with it, and stronger than some I have seen of larger bore. Its a workhorse of an engine. I have always admired its looks.


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Sep 6, 2011)

A few more pictures:


----------



## tel (Sep 6, 2011)

> must be having an obtuse day - can anyone tell me just how to view the book/download the PDF from Google?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Dave



Don't feel bad Dave, I can't get it either! I'd dearly love to see those plans tho' ???


----------



## Grigg (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures, that does look very much the same!

Grigg


----------



## bearcar1 (Sep 6, 2011)

DavidP, If you open the link listed above, there should be a small task bar on the right hand side of the page just down from the top. in that reads PDF preceded by a down arrow character. Click on that icon and the book file should begin to download for you. The file is a bit over 44megs in size and should take about 5-6 minutes to transfer.

BC1
Jim


----------



## kjk (Sep 7, 2011)

I can verfy that the download link does not appear if you access the page from Canada.


----------



## dsquire (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi

I have tried to download this book as well and it is a no go. Below is an article that I copied from that page that might explain why it is available in the USA and not Canada or other places.

How do you determine if a book is in the public domain and therefore out of copyright?

_Whether a book is in the public domain can be a complex legal determination. For users in the U.S., Google Books currently treats all books published after 1923 as protected by copyright, except for books to which no copyright was ever attached, such as books authored by the U.S. government. For users outside the U.S., we make determinations based on appropriate local laws. As with all of our decisions related to the Google Books content, we're conservative in our reading of both copyright law and the known facts surrounding a particular book. If we don't know for sure that a book is in the public domain, you'll see at most bibliographic information about the book and a few short snippets  sentences of your search term in context._ 

Seems a pity the law can't be the same on both sides of the fence. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 7, 2011)

I have managed to downloaded a copy of the book.
Had to do it a roundabout way and it took many tries but i have it!
It took many google searches to find a copy of the book for download!

Being in Canada i am not sure if i am allowed to share it with anyone...
These copyright laws can get a bit confusing at times!

If you want a copy i may put it on my server.
Let me know if this falls within the rules or i will just keep it on my hard drive.

Andrew


----------



## Grigg (Sep 7, 2011)

This is confusing, sorry about that.

If it's that difficult just buy the book, it's a really good one with a whole lot more than just a couple engine plans in it. 

Grigg


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Andrew. If you can put a copy on your server that would be great as all HMEM members will have equal access. If you are worried about copywrite can you PM me a copy as id love to build this engine. PMing should be ok as ive done it dozens of times before with no trouble. 
Many thanks
Herbie


----------



## steamer (Sep 7, 2011)

Well  I think as long as it's not posted here....there shouldn't be any problem with the forum...Your all complying with the applicable laws right?  8)

What I don't know about...I won't worry about. ;D

Dave


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 7, 2011)

Will Do!!! ;D

Just give me till the weekend.
I need to finish studying and my big citizenship test is on Friday!

If i get a chance before i will let you know!!!

Andrew


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Andrew. Good luck with the test. 
Dave. Yes we are complying with the applicable laws. Wouldn't have it any other way :


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi All,

Found some time to upload the book! ;D
It is not on my server, it was giving me some problems so i tried a new place. :-\

Here is the link:

http://www.4shared.com/document/PS5BVguG/Metal_Working_-_Paul_N_Hasluck.html

Let me know if it works for you!! 

Andrew


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 9, 2011)

Got it. Thanks heaps Andrew. Great book and looking forward to a weekend of reading. The weather forecast here is more like winter than spring :bow:


----------



## steamer (Sep 9, 2011)

Herbiev  said:
			
		

> Thanks Andrew. Good luck with the test.
> Dave. Yes we are complying with the applicable laws. Wouldn't have it any other way :



Glad to hear it....

Dave


----------



## lazylathe (Sep 9, 2011)

No Problem!
Sorry about the stupid wait time that site makes you go through...
Only found that out after i downloaded it to check that the file was intact...

Hope someone gets some use out of it!

Andrew


----------



## DTANNER (Sep 18, 2011)

I went to the link and was able to download the site as well as a PDF of the engine. I am going to attemp to rework the drawings in solid works and see how they come out. ;D


----------

